# Miracle



## ra7751 (Feb 18, 2008)

:bigtears::angelandbunny:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 18, 2008)

I am sorry Randy..


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh no Randy....I'm so sorry. I know you fought so hard to save Miracle.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 18, 2008)

:bigtears:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh no, so sorry Randy, she was so special. :sad:

She's gone to join her family. 

Her survival in the first placewas truly miraculous, an island of joy in a sea of sadness, and she'll always have that thanks to you and Holly. 

For those not aware of her story... 

http://www.rabbitresq.org/rabbitprofiles/miracle.html

:rip:sweet girl... 



sas :tears2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh Randy  

I'm so sorry. She needed you and you gave her some good years after the tragedy!

RIP little one.


----------



## Haley (Feb 18, 2008)

Im so sorry, Randy. 

Rest in peace sweet Miracle :bunnyangel:


----------



## cmh9023 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving her such wonderful care and so much love after life gave her such a tragedy. She is another example of the great work you do! RIP, Miracle. As someone said, she's probably joined her first family now, and I'm sure they are so happy with the care she received from you.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Miracle. 

That was such a terrible tragedy for her to go through. But she had a wonderful home with you. 


Her story really touched me. :cry1:


:rip::rainbow:Sweet Miracle. 



Karlee :cry2


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 19, 2008)

Randy, I'm so sorry,

Binky free sweet little one.:rainbow:


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 19, 2008)

:bigtears:

That made me cry. I remember the story... God what a true tragedy. She has gone to join her family indeed.

:cry4:Binky free precious soul:rainbow:

I'm sorry Randy. I'm sure this one was special to you.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 19, 2008)

:rainbow::sad: now she can be with her human family, that was so sad, and it is so sad to hear that she didnt make it. Randy so sorry for your loss


----------



## JimD (Feb 19, 2008)

i'm so sorry Randy 

...binky free little one 
ray::rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 19, 2008)

what a strong and beautiful spirit she had. her story is inspiring to humans and animals alike.

binky free, miracle.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 19, 2008)

ray::rip::bunnyangel:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 19, 2008)

:bigtears:I'm so sorry for your loss, Randy. You were so awesome to try so hard with Miracle, and gave her so much love. She knew what it was like to be cared for and loved unconditionally after all that she lost....Thanks for all you do. ray:being lifted for you. She was indeed a beautiful girl.


----------



## f_j (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I just read Miracle's story...how very tragic. Luckily, you gave her another chance at happiness. She truly was a miracle. Rest in peace Miracle :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh Randy, this is so very sad. I remember Miracle's story, and how she made the best of things. I am so pleased that she was able to have your love and care for the remainder of her days.

I am so sorry. God Bless, Miracle. Join your family.

Jan


----------



## pamnock (Feb 20, 2008)

Very sorry Randy 

Pam


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 20, 2008)

sorryink iris:


----------



## momofmany (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for posting the link to Miracle's story. I had not read it before seeing this thread.

Randy, you did a wonderful thing by taking her in and loving her after she went through losing her first family. 

I'm so sorry for your loss of Miracle.


----------

